# Modern house build- flat versus pitch roof



## AmandaMc (22 Mar 2014)

Hi,

I am hoping to start building later this year. Design wise- our taste seems to be shifting all the time. Myself and my husband definitely prefer modern, clean lines, large windows/lots of light etc but at the same time we don't want anything too clinical/cold etc- so modern but still warm and homely if that makes sense. We had intended on a render finish but integrating traditional stone, aluclad windows etc. We were swinging towards flat roof (as that what our architect suggested given we liked modern) but I'm starting to panic a little- maybe I'm more traditional that I'd like to admit (or what the americans call 'transitional')! I've also read a bit about insurance companies not insuring houses with over a certain % of flat roof, that there can be problems down the line especially due to our climate. 

So my question is (as we're total amateurs design wise and being very indecisive) is does anyone have any examples of nice modern house designs with pitch roofs. As professionals (or more experienced builders etc) what's your opinion on Pitched versus flat- is flat the way forward in terms of design or are pithced more fitting with our climate etc?  You can still go modern but with a pitch roof right? I've seen some modern houses with flat roughs and the walls underneath are destroyed (presume cause there's no overhang).  We met one architect and to him modern = flat roof full stop so we're just trying to see examples (pics, architects portfolios etc) for inspiration and to show our architect (as we were so indecisive when we first met him) plus we'd like to meet a few other architects and be able to give a better brief. I like this architect up north (just came across her today):
janedburnsidearchitects.co.uk 
But I can't find too many other examples.

Also any recommendations for an architect in the north east (mid louth to be exact).


----------



## browtal (22 Mar 2014)

I think there is an option of a low pitch roof tile, which is the normal composition, but a lower pitch which looks very nice.
I have build 3 family homes and if building again would change again.  Spend as much as you can afford on insulation and triple glazing.
Insurance companies do ask whether the construction has a flat roof, or % of flat roof?
Best of Luck Browtal


----------



## AmandaMc (4 Apr 2014)

Thanks Browtal- took a drive last weekend and found some lovely modern houses with pitched and low pitched roofs- I think we have a much better idea of how to brief an architect and communicate our likes/dislikes.  We've definitely gone off the idea of a flat roof.


----------



## ang1170 (4 Apr 2014)

We had a very modern extension built a few years ago, with a low pitch. It's quite a complex shape: essentially the pitch is the "wrong way", with the result that from most angles it looks flat (if that makes sense?).

Anyway, I reasoned that flat roofs are all very well in sunnier climates, but in several thousand years mankind still hasn't cracked the technology of a reliable waterproof flat roof that has been proven to be waterproof over several decades, so I insisted it had a pitch. 

I could well be incorrect in my original assumption, but the point I'm making is that it is possible to have very modern designs with pitched roofs that still have the clean contemporary look.


----------



## Captain Z (24 Apr 2014)

We are just finishing a modern extension 40sqm to the rear. Due to the dimensions, a pitch roof would have been too high to support itself (it is a single large room 7.1m x 5.6m), this would have interferred with the upstairs windows.

I suggest talking your ideas over with an architect.

Anyway it looks great and is very modern in finish etc.


----------



## Bronte (24 Apr 2014)

My only advice on this is stay away from flat roofs.  Nightmares.


----------



## flowerman (29 Sep 2014)

Flat roofs are now done in butyl spray form and also fibreglass roofing system.

Dont be afraid of flat roofs now that there are modern ways to do flat roofing that wont leak.


----------

